# Urq brake servo



## 3-2-1-GO (Nov 9, 2008)

Hey guys my dad has an 85 ur coupe quattro and he's looking for the brake servo, it's been pretty much impossible to find. DO any of you know if any other audis out there used the same brake servo as the ur quattro it's a euro version if that makes a difference. Thanks


----------



## UR-Q (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: Urq brake servo (3-2-1-GO)*

older BMW 3 series http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

